
Show HN: X-spreadsheet 1.0.28 – A JavaScript canvas spreadsheet for web - myliang
https://myliang.github.io/x-spreadsheet
======
rs23296008n1
Great stuff. A few things to fix.

Like how to add functions etc. This looks promising.
[https://github.com/myliang/x-spreadsheet/blob/master/src/cor...](https://github.com/myliang/x-spreadsheet/blob/master/src/core/formula.js)

------
fiatjaf
I wrote this many years ago:
[https://sheets.alhur.es/](https://sheets.alhur.es/)

The source code is somewhere on GitHub, but I don't remember where exactly, I
tried so many times to write a good spreadsheet. My final goal was to use them
to power-up a structured n-dimensional app for storing any kind of data and
visualizing it and doing computations like in a normal free-form spreadsheet.

------
myliang
[https://github.com/myliang/x-spreadsheet](https://github.com/myliang/x-spreadsheet)

------
llagerlof
I know a similar project. It has some years by now.

[https://ethercalc.net](https://ethercalc.net)

------
MR4D
Bummer. Can’t edit a cell on iPad.

Still not sure why Apple hasn’t figured this out. It’s my main reason for
still needing a laptop.

~~~
rs23296008n1
Apple still haven't learnt what Pro actually means yet. I'm not convinced they
like professionals using their tablets or even their computers for that
matter.

Note to rabid fanboys: don't bother. I use my ipad pro 12.9"s for making money
on a daily basis. I know where the faults are.

------
mdszy
entering a forumla completely breaks it

~~~
SanchoPanda
I can't tell if this is a bad build or maybe due a tracking thing, but running
it locally browserified runs everything perfectly, mobile included.

